# Matt Schofield - War we wage solo w/tab



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,


Well I broke my video in an hour rule for this one as I really dig Matt's playing. Check out this solo and if you aren't familiar with Matt's playing, I highly suggest you change that. Man can this guy phrase! Big fan. Good write too and Johnny Henderson is an absolute monster on the B3!


Here's the link:
Matt Schofield - War We Wage solo w/Tabs - YouTube


BTW - don't forget these videos are posted on my blog with some analysis and the Tab file for download. So always check there too.


Cheers!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Yea, Matt has excellent phrasing. I saw him last year at Peter's Players. I sat right in front of him and got schooled. He had a really bad cold that night and still performed an excellent show. He's a must-see.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw him at Peters a couple years back! Great venue, so up close and personal he seems like such a nice guy too. Scary good player, I agree a must see.


----------

